# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Apple juice- vividness intensifier?

## Avalanche

The idea of drinking apple juice before bed is not my idea. 
I read it in another topic and decided to take it further, to do a proper test on it's effects.

It's said that drinking apple juice before bed, as the last thing you consume (other than toothpaste and mouthwash, but you don't swallow those) improves dream vividness and clarity, leading to cooler/better dreams and increasing the chances of noticing dream signs, and thus, becoming lucid.

I have in the past few night drunk apple juice before bed, with good results. Normally I only dream in 1st person this clearly 1 in 7 dreams. Last two night have been exclusively 1st person clear dreams. This must be attributed to the apple juice. 

I was wondering if anyone else would like to join and assist me to test this? I need someone else to drink it as well, to make sure it's not just me, and maybe some other people to try drinking other stuff before bed, to make sure it is the apples in the juice.

Any takers?

----------


## Suena

Just bought some apple juice the other night, I'll give it a try, although my son will be missing his apple juice. lol I'll let you know what I experience =)

----------


## Avalanche

Alright cool, thanks. If anyone else would like to help, could they make drink some other juice right before bed, to test whether or not it's the apples and not just juice that does it?

----------


## Mewantmorpie

I could try chocolate milk? I'm going to do apple juice as well.  :tongue2: 

EDIT
Not on the same night ofc.

----------


## Avalanche

Sure, we could test whether just hydrating your brain before bed could aid dreaming. So we have apple juice, apple juice control and chocolate milk. Any other takers for some drinks?

----------


## Puffin

I always drink apple juice an hour before bed; it's had great effects on my recall. I often recommend it before vitamin B6, although the effects will be different for different people.  :smiley: 

Regarding lucidity, I don't see why it'd have an effect because lucid dreams are caused mostly by consciousness.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Alright cool, thanks. If anyone else would like to help, could they make drink some other juice right before bed, to test whether or not it's the apples and not just juice that does it?



It's the Vitamin B6 content of the apples that aids dream vividness. It's also present in other foods like meat and grain. But I'm sure you could find a more specific list of foods high in Vitamin B6 through google.

Eggs are also very good for aiding dream clarity (I think they help Melatonin production).

EDIT: Damn, Puffin beat me to it  ::lol::

----------


## Erii

Yup, just like said before, its the b6....

its possibly a bit of placebo too

----------


## Avalanche

.......................................... I'm still going to drink apple juice. I think that if your dreams become more vivid and clear, you will have an easier time at spotting dream signs, and it won't be such a cloudy hazy dream where you just go with the flow- things will appear more detailed and you will be able to spot, and then become lucid, things which are out of place.

Thats the theory, and the reason for the other drinks is to test whether just having a hydrated mind will help.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Well if that's the case you should have 3 conditions to test: 

1. WBTB with Apple juice
2. WBTB with Water
3. Control condition with no drink at all

That way you can test whether or not Vitamin B6 has effect compared to any other drink (water), secondly the control condition will determine whether there is a placebo effect.

Your main problems are the subjectivity of dream 'vividness' (your dependent variable) and the fact you as a participant will be biased, you will expect to have great dreams with apple juice, and terrible dreams with no drink.

----------


## Avalanche

There is no placebo as I heard of this method 3 days ago, and was skeptical. I then drank apple juice that night, and had vivid dreams. No placebo. Tonight I'm just drinking apple juice. There is no need for any official control, as before the test I never even thought of using apple juice, and I had 2 dreams. Control is done already, no placebo, and I regularly drink water before bed, with no difference to the odd night I didn't do anything except WBTB. I should say I did WBTB on all nights.

----------


## Erii

> There is no placebo as I heard of this method 3 days ago, and was skeptical. I then drank apple juice that night, and had vivid dreams. No placebo. Tonight I'm just drinking apple juice. There is no need for any official control, as before the test I never even thought of using apple juice, and I had 2 dreams. Control is done already, no placebo, and I regularly drink water before bed, with no difference to the odd night I didn't do anything except WBTB. I should say I did WBTB on all nights.



there still could be placebo in somewhat of effect subconsciously. Try taking vitamin b6 before bed and see if you get the same results.
I could say drinking goats milk before bed would help you, you could be skeptical and it could work just from placebo, deep in your mind.
This doesn't work on everyone.
I agree with what Ctharlhie said with testing it out....

----------


## dreamcatcher81

> Just bought some apple juice the other night, I'll give it a try, although my son will be missing his apple juice. lol I'll let you know what I experience =)



Lol. Never get high off your own supply. I'm sure he has your back.

----------


## Suena

> Lol. Never get high off your own supply. I'm sure he has your back.



lol he doesn't like his sippy cup anywayyy and I could always buy more 

It's on hand though, and I've been wanting more vividness and to be able to recall in better detail. Maybe the juice will work for me. Even if it acts as a placebo, I don't care, however it works, if it works, then it's something, IDK. =)

----------


## inthemirror92

ahhhh this goes way back for me.... i remember all the apple juice posts from last year. i haven't been on here in a WHILE, but i'm giving the applejuice another go tonight.

----------


## Avalanche

Well I drank my apple juice last night, and well I have to say, pretty average dreams. Just two, short ones that were vivid and not vivid. The people in my dreams where vivid enough, but the back grounds and that were just average.

So I would have to say it was placebo (ha ha, yeah, I know I said it wasn't) and there isn't enough B6 in just 3 glasses of apple juice to have any decent effect.

I'm going to quit trying to Lucid Dream. Nothings working. I'l take a break and see what happens then. Getting pissed, and I know thats bad.

----------


## Suena

Ahh, don't give up. Persistence will pay off. Just keep trying new things and believe any day now you will have a lucid. =)

----------


## Avalanche

I'm just taking a 2 day break. Going to bed each night counting and having to wake up in 5 hours suck when NOTHING HAPPENS.

----------


## [email protected]

ok, I started this 3 days ago. I didnt have apple juice so I just ate one half slice of real APPLE after I woke up in the middle of night, then went back to sleep, and I had lucid dream. idk how I did it, but I just became 70% lucid. and then I flew away! what really amused me was like Origami said, the dream was very vivid and real. I could sense the feeling, the smell at the same time without trying.(normally in lucid dream its hard to maintain those senses.) it's been long since I've had my last vivid lucid dream.. then the next day, I ate whole slice of apple, then I became lucid again, but somehow I just fell into non-lucid dream..the next day, I tried again and I had more than 5 dreams; most of them were half-lucid dreams. so Origami, I'd recommend eating organic apple rather than the juice. I think this works better.. so dont give up!

----------


## Avalanche

Very interesting Windhover, I will try this tonight. I wont be able to eat the apple when I wake up in the night (I would have to go downstairs and eat it, would wake everyone), so I will eat a full apple right before bed. I need the healthy food anyway!

Can I ask how often and how many lucid dreams have you had before you started this Windhover?

----------


## [email protected]

oh you can just put a slice of apple with plastic wrap so it can stay fresh, on a plate then put it near your bed or your pillow before you go to bed, instead of waking up in the night and going downstairs to get apple. and I think eating apple BEFORE you go to sleep won't work well... because, it takes 45 minutes to digest and take nutrients and vitamins in your brain. so if you eat apple in the middle of night, the effect will take instantly. 

I started practicing LD 2 yrs ago. now I'm in studying mode for school finals, which it distracts me from doing LD  :Sad:  but normally I WILD 1 or 2 times on weekends, and DILD 2 times a week, so thats total of 3-4 LDs a week. I didnt and dont count my LDs but the most LDs Ive had were 6 LDs a week.. (I can enter LD well, however I have a problem with maintaining and controlling LD )

hope this helped ya!

----------


## Avalanche

Seems everyone who has success with new methods already have had success with lucid dreaming.. I have no yet had one through practice, so maybe the effects wont be as quick and surefire as your results, but I will try it tonight anyway. I can put a slice in some plastic wrap, I will just save it after I eat the rest before bed.

RESULTS TOMORROW!

----------


## [email protected]

additionally I think apple juices made from factories dont have much vitamins than the original ones (you know how nutrition facts deceive us!) sooo...





> RESULTS TOMORROW!



I think it depends on people, but I hope you succeed tonight. dont try so haaard! thats my advice.

----------


## Avalanche

Haven't had an apple for ages, possibly years. I only eat oranges or maybe bananas. I drink apple/orange juice though, so I'm off the hook on that one.

Ok well I couldn't get just a slice to have next to me in bed. I forgot and it was too late to cut, so instead I took up a whole apple, and when I woke up at 3:00am, I ate it in bed lol.

Bad news is I had maybe 3 crappy fragments which I couldn't even recall as soon as I woke up. Possibly because of the apple, although I do get hayfever and that may have messed with my sleep, causing the lack of dreams.

----------


## [email protected]

aww  :Sad:  hope you feel better. 

I'm gonna try banana tonight. I think I feel sick when acid is my empty stomach..

----------


## Avalanche

I think I will try an apple, but before I go to bed, not when I wake up. I don't know, might do something different, it being a full apple, and not just a slice like you.

Test to find out, won't find out if you don't test.

----------


## [email protected]

full apple?! to me a whole slice of apple is too much.. alright, tell me your result later. I forgot to eat banana, so I'm gonna try again

----------


## Avalanche

Forgot to eat the apple, going to try again.

lol wut

----------


## [email protected]

dang, I think apple is better than banana. now I'm done with finals, so gonna keep trying apple!

----------


## Whiskee

I was curious so I "stole" one of those tiny bottle of *natural* juice (you know... those made for babies) from my little cousin.
I didn't give it much relevance to be honest, I immediately went to bed and that's it.
My first alarm was set after 4.10h of sleep, that's when my  custom decreasing ramp of timers start.
Granted that the first REM phase should generate shorter, less vivid dreams... I had the longest, most realistic and amazing dream I can remember in my 24 years.
I was... shocked, it took me 10 seconds to realize ALL of that was in my mind.
Think what you want, but after months of dream recall practice and experiments I do not consider this a placebo  :smiley: 
It wasn't a LD unfortunately, I'll try and combine this with DEILDs on the second part of the night.

----------


## Avalanche

So apples can do that? I'm going to get a full one right now and eat it. I'll let you know how it turns out tomorrow.

OM NOM NOM, right, wish me luck. I need it.

----------


## Zeff

I ate an Apple two days ago, and a Peach yesterday. Both about 30 minutes before I went to bed. 
In all honesty, both days resulted in me getting/remembering a bunch of dreams. (Around 4-5) Although, I was too lazy to write them all down, so I forgot a few of them. =.=

Going to eat another peach tonight to see what happens...

----------


## Avalanche

Apples seem to work. For two nights in a row I ate a full apple about 15 mins before hopping into bed. My dreams have not only increased a bit in vividness, but by a huge amount in length. I mean in my DJ, I normally write a page of dreams down. Now I'm writing down 2 pages of dreams. From just eating apples. Double the length and content of dreams. I doubt this is placebo, as that itself can't make dreams longer, well, not this much longer anyway. There is little to no skipping, it's just about 4-5 long, action by action dreams, like you get in real life.

Try eating an apple right before bed. I'm telling you it's doing something.

----------


## [email protected]

I should eat before bed... today my dream was so vivid and real. so realistic I cant even become lucid. my math teacher who I hate yelled at me for not finishing some kind of worksheet, I didnt make it up for a year.. I was so frustrated. =_= 
and then I walked down into the hall..and it felt so real. I could feel my feet walking down, my weight, clothes, everything!

----------


## Avalanche

Then isn't that semi lucid? Where you have all the feeling and vividness of a lucid, just not the control? What was that from? Did you eat an apple before bed that night?

----------


## [email protected]

nah, it was a non-lucid dream. I usually ate apple after having 3-4hours of sleep, but I think I should eat it before bed. idk why I had just a regular dream but I believe I will have LD tonight.(no stress!) then I'm gonna do dreamwalking on my friend in germany  ::D:

----------


## TheModernNinja

Apple juice doesn't work for me. My recall is exactly the same. 0 dreams a night lol

----------


## [email protected]

try a real apple!!

----------


## Solarflare

hell no  :Pissed:

----------


## TheModernNinja

mmmm...maybe..

----------


## Avalanche

I think you also need a good amount of sleep.

1st night: apple before bed, went to sleep at 12, woke up at 9- had 4 dreams
2nd night: apple before bed, went to sleep at 1, woke up at 9:30- had 3-4 dreams
3rd night: apple before bed, went to sleep at 2:30, woke up at 9:45- had 1 dream.

No matter what, above all else, dream journals and methods, you NEED sleep. At least 8-9 hours for me.

You can forget everything else, like when to eat the apple or what to eat, if you don't get enough sleep.

----------


## Kiwi123

That is kind of strange because I know that coffee makes my lucid dreams all messed up and blurry and apple's are supposed to do the same thing as coffee, according to a scientific study i read about.

----------


## Avalanche

Well for me I'd say that scientific study was a little incorrect, they didn't test enough to notice that apples can make dreams better for some people.

----------


## [email protected]

I had a LD but it was too real; I got drifted into non-LD in a second. I went to Muse concert and it kicked ass! so vivid...

ok, today I'm going to bed at 11 to get enough sleep.

----------


## Linnypig

I think I'll try this too! I'm lucky to get a lucid once a week and my dream recall has fallen a bit because I got lazy and didn't DJ for about a month...

I don't think be able to eat food right before going to bed and even worse in the middle of the night so I think I'll just stick the apple in the blender...  :tongue2: 
A glass of apple before bed, and during the night (if I wake up).

Yeah... I'll try it starting tomorrow since it's 3am right now and I can't go blending stuff at this hour!  ::blue::

----------


## slash112

Moved to Lucid Aids. More fitting here  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

I think that the apple juice is inferior to actual apples. I drank 2 glasses of a.j. for a week and got a tiny bit of improvement. I'm now eating full apples each night before bed, and my number of dreams per night has spiked. However, I think it's in a little decline now after about 5 days.

This goes to show that any lucid aid that isn't a pill or medicine is more than likely mostly placebo, with  a little bit of nutrient boost, but nothing that you can solely rely on to lucid.

----------


## Ctharlhie

The process of producing the juice removes much of the nutritional value of the original fruit.

----------


## Avalanche

Yeah, once I looked up the apple juice I get and found that out, I switched to apples. Bit of a shame, it's easier to have a drink than the eat an apple and have to get rid of it.

----------


## Linnypig

I sort of tried it out last night... I blended an apple along with some pure apple juice and drank most of it before I went to bed. I had 3 dreams which were really clear and vivid, lots of fragmented dreams, and became lucid.

I haven't become lucid in a while, nor have I had more than 1 dream in a night for a couple of weeks so it's interesting for sure... I'll have another go tonight, too.  :tongue2:

----------


## Avalanche

From what I have found out myself, is that apples or apple juice can give a real fast and significant boost to dream clarity, and sometimes dream recall and that number of dreams. However if you stop one night, the effects seems to go away that night.

----------


## Linnypig

I forgot to juicify an apple >.> I'll have to eat one this time...  :Sad:

----------


## Avalanche

I ran out of apples, and curiously enough I had no dreams last night... hm. It could either be because of the lack of apples, or I was up quite late, later than usual.

----------


## Linnypig

Ok I forgot to eat the apple last night >.>
I don't really remember what I dreamt about too well either... something about google maps, a slide, some kind of train track and writing something in my DJ.

That's really all I remember... No plot or anything.  ::|: 

Interesting stuff.  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## dacher2

_I happen to have some juicy juices, apple. I'll try tonight!_

----------


## Linnypig

I'll be sure not to forget this time! Dunno what the result will be like since it's 3am, I'm wide awake and I have to be out of the house at 10:30am tomorrow..
I'll try during the day too when I catch up on the sleep I'll have missed.

----------


## Avalanche

To be really accurate with the apples, maybe eat them like 10 minutes before you brush your teeth and hop into bed. Thats what I do.

----------


## Linnypig

I did eat the apple last night but I ended up staying up about another hour afterwards and I didn't remember much really...

----------


## Avalanche

I'm not too sure on how long you are supposed to be up after eating the apple, but it seems to be less than 30 minutes is best. Any longer and most people don't get any effects.

----------


## Linnypig

Hm I'll have another go before I go to bed next time. I'll be pulling an all nighter tonight though as it's Wednesday, and probably sleep during some of Thursday.
Not like I ever had any kind of routine to begin with, though.

----------


## Avalanche

All nighter? What, for lucid dreaming or for something else? Does it help you sleep better on Thursdays or something?

----------


## Linnypig

What!? Who doesn't like to stay up all night on a Wednesday?  :tonguewiggle: 
Haha, I go to a great Japanese class on Wednesdays but the timezone difference means it starts at 2am for me. I usually end up hanging out in there until around 9am on Thursday.

----------


## Avalanche

Japanese class? Wow, thats pretty cool. I'm having a go at learning it myself, except I have kinda let it slide recently. I'm still trying to learn their lettering system. I have about half of them learned off, but the rest I have gradually forgotten over time. I know a great little site which really helps teach you them, if you happen to still be learning them and want some help.

----------


## [email protected]

ugh, I posted on wrong thread, and I thought it was yours.
so, I think its half placebo and half nutrition effect. my apple effect was slowly wearing off, so I kinda gave up. but I tried it again last night and its effect came back, my dream was so vivid. 
now I should try both peanut butter and apple. peanut butter has B6 too.

----------

